

Unix Keyboard Shortcuts  - pmarin
http://unix-kb.cat-v.org/

======
dryicerx
Trying to make all your programs go by those 5 commands?

<http://tuxtraining.com/2008/10/27/tip-bash-shortcuts>
[http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/08/bash-shell-
shortcuts.h...](http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/08/bash-shell-
shortcuts.html) I don't I can function without

